# Radeon X300 needs 3D working [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have this video card:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

```

I need 3D acceleration, which it has. I use this card on Windows just fine, but I'm phasing Windows out. I've looked around a bit and haven't found a solution yet. I'd appreciate any advice as to how to get this card working with 3D.

----------

## chithanh

It should work out of the box. Just enable DRM_RADEON in the kernel, set VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf and ensure that your user is in the proper groups to access /dev/dri.

Do not under any circumstances attempt to install the proprietary ati-drivers.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, chithanh! After looking around, I see that adding my user to the video group should be the solution - and it is!

Thanks for the warning about the prop drivers. I downloaded them but hadn't installed them when I saw your reply. I'll give the dl a big rm. I've also read a lot of other people saying they never got the driver from AMD's site working. I have to wonder why they (AMD) bother. Either do it right or don't do it at all is my philosophy.

----------

